# رحلة اليابان للتصنيع الرشيق Lean Manufacturing



## maagdy (20 يونيو 2011)

مقدمة​ -----------------------------​  ¨   بعد الانتشار السريع لمفاهيم الإدارة اليابانية في دول العالم والمتمثلة في التحسين المستمر والمشاركة الجماعية للعاملين وصناعة الجودة عند المصدر وخفض  الفاقد في   كافة صوره و  أشكاله ،وهى  المفاهيم التي  وظفتها شركة  تويوتا اليابانية ،  ظهر تعبير   التصنيع الرشيق في  التسعينيات والذي   يتضمن تحقيق كل الأهداف السابقة من خلال إعادة دراسة كامل مسار العملية التصنيعية بدءا من الفكر  المبدئي ثم التخطيط ثم التصميم ثم التوريد ثمالتصنيع ثم   التوريد للعملاء مع  استهداف التخلص  الكامل من    كل جزئية لا   تحقق أي  قيمة مضافة  للعميل باعتباره  المحور الأساسي  لتوجه أي    نشاط تصنيعي أو  خدمي ، والتوظيف المتوازن لكل موارد المنشأة لتحقيق هذا الهدف . ¨   ثم   لم يلبث  فكر التصنيع الرشيق أن  تحول إلى فكر عام شامل يـُطبق في كل  مجالات وأنشطة الأعمال والمجالات  الطبية بل  والمجالات التعليمية حاملاً نفس المضمون وهو تحقيق أفضل أداء وأفضل مخرجات للعملاء مع التخلص الكلي إن أمكن من كل نشاط أو جزئية لا تمثل قيمة مضافة للعميل  لينشأ مفهوم ثقافة القيمة المضافة. ¨   وتعددت البحوث والدراسات لتحديد العناصر والأنشطة الضرورية لتحقيق مفهوم التصنيع الرشيق باعتباره يحقق مكاسب كبيرة لكل أصحاب المصلحة في أي نشاط وهم  المجتمع والموردون والعملاء والعاملون والملاك ، وتغيرت النظرة للعمال باعتبارهم الشريك الرئيسي في أعمال  التطوير والتحسين المستمر واهتمت المؤسسات بتحسين مناخ العمل النفسي وتطوير برامج التدريب المناسبة والاهتمام بمفهوم مجموعات العمل الصغيرة وفرق المشروعات وغيرها من  آليات العمل الجماعي وظهر مفهوم ( العمالة ذوى  المعارف ) وهى العمالة متعددة المهارات ، وهي العمالة المتعلمة والمتخصصة والمـُتدربة القادرة على دراسة وفهم الواقع الحالي في كل  نشاط والقادرة على حل مشكلاته بل وتطويره إلى الأفضل وذلك بخلاف التصنيع التقليدي الذي يعتمد على  العمالة أصحاب الخبرة . * أعلى الصفحة*​  v الأهداف النهائية​ -----------------------------​  ¨  ويهدف  التصنيع الرشيق في رؤيته النهائية إلى العديد من الأهداف منها : *   الوصول   بنسبة الفاقد  إلى الصفر في كل  المجالات مثل الأعطال وزمن  التأخير وعدد المنتج المعيب  والمخزون في كل مراحل  التوريد وحوادث الأفراد وحوادث  المعدات وجهد الأفراد وأي  عناصر أخري تؤثر في  العملية التصنيعية .
   *    خفض زمن  التوريد وسرعة  الاستجابة لطلبات  العميل .
   *    زيادة  الإنتاجية وتحسين  الجودة وتعظيم  الربحية .
   *    تعظيم القدرة  التنافسية القائمة  والسعي لبناء  قدرات تنافسية  جديدة .
 * أعلى الصفحة*​  v التغيير المؤسسي​ -----------------------------​  ¨   ويقوم   فكر التصنيع  الرشيق على تغيير مؤسسي يشمل  العديد من  الآليات والتقنيات التي تساهم  في جعل  الأنشطة بسيطة ،  سريعة ، انسيابية مثل : §   تحسين موقع العمل .
  §   تحسين مناخ   العمل النفسي (علاقات العمل    والعاملين) .  §    الإنتاج بنظام وحدة وحدة بدلا من   الإنتاج الكمي .
  §    تطبيق نظم العمل الجماعي(فرق عمل تضم  أفراد متعددي المهارات) لدوائر  الجودة ومشروعات  التحسين وحل المشكلات .
   §    توظيف تقنيات تقليل الخطأ .
   §    توظيف تقنيات  المراقبة البصرية لموقع العمل , والمراقبة البصرية لخطوط الإنتاج .
   §    الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة .
  §    بناء الجودة    عند المنبع,ومثال ذلك   (مفهوم التوقف   الذاتي للمعدات والتدخل البشرى-   باليابانية JIDOKA - تقنية    استخدام اللوحة   الإرشادية المضيئة-   باليابانية ANDON .
  §   استخدام تقنيات  متطورة لضمان دقة   تداول المواد  والمكونات والمنتج  التام مثل  نظام كان بان الياباني .
   §    خفض زمن تغيير القوالب على ماكينات  الحقن والتشكيل .
  §   تطبيق مفاهيم اقتصاد الحركة لتحسين أداء  الأفراد .
  §   تخطيط الإنتاج  بنظام الخلايا  حيث تتكون   من مجموعة  المعدات الغير  متشابهة لإنتاج  مجموعة من  الأجزاء .
   § و غير ذلك    من العناصر    المرتبطة ، وتقوم الهندسة  الصناعيةبدور رائد في    دعم أكثر    هذه العناصر .

رابط استكمال الموضوع 
http://edara-eg.net/lean.htm


----------



## محمد فوزى (23 يونيو 2011)

اشكرك اخى على الافادة ولعلنا نستفيد من اجل مستقبلنا فى تطبيق الجودة الشاملة
ملحوظة بسيطة jidoka تعنى automation بدون تدخل بشرى


----------



## المخترع العربي1 (23 يونيو 2011)

مشكور يا اخي بارك الله فيك:77:


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (2 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

